# qatar: parter work permit



## lemoncloud (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello,

I'm considering going to Qatar for a project of less than a year. My partner will come along as well.

However, how does it work with working for him? He's self-employed and has a couple of customers in Europe. He only needs a computer and internet for that. But I suppose as a trailing spouse he won't get a work permit, right? Are there any ways around this for him? I suppose nobody will stop him from using the internet. But what about taxes? Or would it be an option to send out bills once we're left Qatar again? How do other people handle this?

Lemoncloud.


----------



## lemoncloud (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the links. I could not find a quatar forum here. That's why I posted in the UAE one.


----------

